# competition for model 3



## teslamcteslaface (Mar 14, 2017)

noted this at a trade show last month . Any IT lads out there can sit through a 10 -20 minute demo of their thinclient and get entered : https://www.igel.com/tesla/?code_id=TESLA3

Not associated, just posting because its a chance to win one - mods can take down if needed / against rules.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Note the requirements include:
_(c) information technology ("IT") executives, managers and architects involved in IT decision-making at mid-market or enterprise companies, and who attended a Qualifying Event. _


----------



## teslamcteslaface (Mar 14, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Note the requirements include:
> _(c) information technology ("IT") executives, managers and architects involved in IT decision-making at mid-market or enterprise companies, and who attended a Qualifying Event. _


Yep, IT sector. I suspect we have a more than a few lurking here....


----------

